# I need a new gun!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Here's the scoop, I need a rifle that I could use for both white-tails and coyotes... if that's doable... I've been hunting since I was 11 (I'm currently 16) and the previous years I've gone in the woods, it's been either with the 22lr for squirrels and rabbits, or with the .50 cal. muzzleloader for white-tails in the open muzzleloader season. This year I had the opportunity to go hunting in rifle season and decided I liked it, but I was using a friends gun... So naturally, I want a deer rifle of my own for next year. BUT lately I've had the terrible itch to get my butt out and shoot some coyotes. So to sum it all up... What kind of rifle should I be looking into? I know .243 and 25-06 can be used for both but I really have no idea what to get. Any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks!
Alex

P.S. I work for near min. wage so I can't afford a whole lot...


----------



## kelton1491 (Dec 28, 2006)

A 22-250 or 223 are good guns for a coyote but if i were to use a gun for deer and coyote i would go with a 243 it has the range and ke. The shells are also fairly cheap. Hope you find the right gun for your use. :sniper:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well if you are on a budget I would recommend a Stevens Model 200. IF you are not on a budget the sky is the limit in regards to guns. I really don't think you can go wrong with a Ruger, Remington, Savage, Howa etc. If you'd be happy with a Single Shot there is the NEF Handi Rifles, the T/C Encore and others. With these break open single shots you can add interchangeable barrels at a later date.

I personally would opt for a .243. There is quite a variety of ammo available for Coyotes and Whitetails. A lot of people say that the .243 is marginal for Whitetails, but I don't agree. In fact with the RIGHT BULLET I think the .243 is a fine Whitetail Cartridge. I also happen to like the .243 for Coyotes also, again with the RIGHT BULLET.

Larry


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a t/c encore with muzzle loader, .243, and 7mag barrels. A .243 will do the job on deer with the right bullet and shot placement. I have a friend that has used the .243 for deer all his life and he will not use anything else and has killed lots of large bucks with it. I have also used my .243 for deer with good results and have shot coyotes with it a few times. Haven't found the right fur friendly load yet but it definitely would be a good choice for what you intend to do.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

A .243 will bounce off a coyote. I saw it happen yesterday. Or maybe a snowflake deflected the bullet.......... :lol: I think we need to consult with invector on this dilemma.

I'd go with a .308. You can buy 1000 rounds for around 80 bucks. They are surplus military rounds (147 fmj). I don't know how they shoot but I'm going to find out real soon. I hope they shoot good. They shouldn't blow the crap out of the pelt in theroy but then again I really don't care as long as they flop over and stay down. 8)

As far as finding a good used rifle chambered in .308.........well, they are all over the place. You should be able to find a basic setup (used) pretty darn cheap. Yep, IMO I would buy myself a .308 if I were you. Good luck.......


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

i have got many rifles from the .17 to the 7mm and this year my oldest boy used a 243 for his first whitetail hunt in ND and did very well shooting all 5 deer and never had one go over 50 yards and did not mess them up to bad i have shot deer with a 270 30-06 and the 7mm and you better hit them where you want because your gonna leave one serious hole i have just bought a 223 and after shooting it at the range i would not be affraid to hunt a deer with it because it sure shoots great just gotta reload the right bullet to do so good luck in finding the right gun :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

My vote is for a .308 in a quality bolt gun. Better knock down than the .243 on deer, better range for coyote, lots of loads avaliable, cheap mil surplus for practice. Mild recoil.

I'd look at a Remington 700, Ruger M77mkII, Savage 110, or Howa 1500


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

i like .243, they are a great round for deer and will kill a coyote NP.

i like tikka!!! and browning A-bolts.

but my advise to you is to buy what ever gun YOU want!!! almost every Caliber on the market will kill a deer. all you have to decide is how big you want the hole to be 

i like big holes in deer  so i shoot a 7mm rem mag.
for critter hunting i shoot a 22-250

and my little brother shoots a 243 for both.

good luck on your gun shoping
:beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wouldn't a .308 be overkill if I want to save the pelts from the kill? That's mostly why I wanna get into coyote hunting, to utilize their hides. By the way is sounds maybe the .243 would be a good gun for me. How much would the Stevens run me?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

weasle414 said:


> Wouldn't a .308 be overkill if I want to save the pelts from the kill? That's mostly why I wanna get into coyote hunting, to utilize their hides. By the way is sounds maybe the .243 would be a good gun for me. How much would the Stevens run me?


Absolutely not if the right bullet is used....the .243 and the .308 are almost identical in this aspect. Yes you can use a smaller grain bullet in the .243 but smaller doesn't always equal less pelt damage. Trust me on that one. :wink:

If your worried about pelt damage and using it as a deer rifle as well. Go with a .222, .223, or a 22-250. All those will do the job. We don't need to get into the "oh those are too small for deer discusion either". We have already done that......many times!!

I'd still go with a .308 though....... :wink: 8) :beer:


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

a stevens will run you anywhere from $225-275 range, nest gun for the money IMHO. I like the stevens platform because of the barrel switching option.

http://www.savageshooters.com check the classifeds section these is a stevens 200 in .243 for $225 right now

a NEF (new england firearms) or a H&R ("upscale" NEF) are also good rifles for the $$. Single shot, with barrel switch ability. These are availible in a wide variety of calibers, barrel contours, and stocks. check http://www.graybeardoutdoors.com/smf/index.php for alot of information.

Paige[/url]


----------



## CameronL. (Dec 31, 2006)

Mossberg make some under $300 but they don't have sights.The Remington 710 is a alright gun. it comes with a scope.the scope isn't that great but it sales for $320 NOT COUNTING TAX.to find some info. on these guns go to walmart.com for the mossbergs.for the remington you can go to academy.com.if you want you can go to the manufacturer's website.


----------



## trev_temple (Jan 1, 2007)

I live in Montana and i have hunted my whole life with a 243 and wouldn't trade it for anything. I have taken whiteails, mule deer , and even elks with it and have not had a problem yet. If you hunt coyotes with it it is a great gun for that to. If you get proper loads.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

New England Firearms make a breakdown type single shot rifle that you can get at Gander Mountain for less than $175 with weaver style scope base included. Never had one or shot one though.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok, thanks guys! I apreciate the input on the subject! I'm still unsure as to what one I should get but my friend has a seemingly endless stock of different guns so I think I'm just gonna have to go and shoot a few of his at some dogs before I decide. The .243 sounds like it'd be a good one but a couple of people say the .308(which is what my dad wants me to get just for deer, so that'd be nice.)

Thanks again,
Alex


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Go with the 308, for all of the previouly stated reasons. You won't regret it.

huntin1


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I just got a quick question about the stevens model 200. There aren't any plastic parts on in are there? I've seen some guns now-a-days have plastic in the bolt or as other moving parts and I won't even bother looking at it if it does.


----------



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

im a farmer so i usually dont have to actually go coyote hunting, ill just shoot them from the tractor but when i do go huntin i use a SKS which is a newer version of the AK-47(just so you know i hate the taliban) it will kill with one shot but the gun is about 550 bucks though. :sniper:


----------



## ponykilr (Jan 9, 2007)

i lurk here a lot, first post. not wanting to ruffle feathers, but i know a bit about russian weapons.

the sks was actually manufactured in russia before the ak's and is a much different weapon and older design. it isnt a version of the ak. it fires the same 7.62x39 ammo, but the similarities end there. an early russian built gun sells for maybe 200-250 bucks, a newer yugoslavian model is about 125 bucks.

i have several and they are very accurate and dependable, though a 150 -200 yard cartridge at best. almost identical to 30-30 as far as power.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> the sks was actually manufactured in russia *before* the ak's and is a much different weapon and older design. it isnt a version of the ak. it fires the same 7.62x39 ammo, but the similarities end there. an early russian built gun sells for maybe 200-250 bucks, a newer yugoslavian model is about 125 bucks.


Hit the nail right on the head. The AK was designed to replace the SKS.

Not that I would consider either a good coyote rifle, usable for deer in thick cover, but pretty lacking for precision shots at a distance.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

223 or 243 you would have a lot less pelt damage with the 223


----------

